
Show HN: Vicilog – Open-source release notes generator - vicilog
http://dn5.github.io/vicilog/
======
dayjah
Hi there, I think tools like this are good. Changelogs are a helpful piece of
information within a repo/project. It's not clear from the site whether this
also generates a human readable form of the log, say in markdown, that would
be really useful.

Beside that I think needing to call it with ruby makes it a little awkward,
could you perhaps find an install route which offers you a file already +x'ed
so it "just works"?

Keep up the good work!

~~~
vicilog
Hey dayjah, thanks for support! Vicilog does not have implemented option to
revert changelog into readable form of the log but we are writing this on our
TODO list.

Yes, I agree on that, although we just started working on this project so we
will implement this feature in future. Keep up the good contribution! cheers.

------
tuananh
wrap this (`ruby vicilog.rb`) to a single command maybe?

